# Verbindung von Java Programm zur Acccess Datenbank (mdb-Datei)



## Meri (10. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine frage und zwar tu ich jetzt schon den ganzen nachmittag daran rum eine Verbinung von meinem Javaprogramm zu einer Access Datenbank herzustellen.
Ich arbeite mit Netbeans und möchte mit einer SQL-Abfrage Daten von einer Acccess Datenbank, bzw. der mdb-datei abfragen.
Ich habe einen Laptop mit Windows 7 64-Bit, früher bei dem XP mit 32-bit hat es ohne thema geklappt, aber jetzt will es nicht mehr und bringt mir dann folgende meldung:
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben.

Versucht habe ich es mit folgendem Code:


```
public class Zugriff
{
   //Variablen für den Verbindungsaufbau
   Connection con = null;  //Verbindungsobjekt
   Statement stm = null;   //Objekt für die Ausführung von SQL-Anweisungen

   public boolean oeffnenDB()
   {   // Um das erfolgreiche Öffnen bzw. das Misslingen für Meldungszwecke weiterzugeben
       boolean mOK;  

       try
       {
           Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
           String mDB = "jdbc: odbc: Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/Verwaltung/Datenbank.mdb";  
           Properties props = new Properties();
           props.put("charSet","UTF8");
           con = DriverManager.getConnection(mDB, props);

           stm = con.createStatement();

           mOK = true;

       }
       catch (ClassNotFoundException err)
       {   System.err.println(err);
           mOK = false;
       }
      catch (SQLException err)
       {   System.err.println(err);
           mOK = false;
       }
       return mOK;
   }
```


Vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus für eure hilfe. Wäre euch sehr dankbar über tips und vorschläge wie ich es lösen könte.

Grüße Merry


----------

